# orchid ooth question??



## nickyp0 (Apr 28, 2006)

hi i got an orchid ooth and i know that you need to get it at 80F and with 85% moist, so my question is how do you keep the mold at bay?


----------



## nickyp0 (May 3, 2006)

one more question can some-one please post a pic of an orchid mantid ooth.


----------



## julian camilo (May 3, 2006)

http://www.mantisonline.de/php/artenbank.p...p;art=coronatus

as for mold, make sure the container is very clean (preferably sterilised beforehand) and try to keep some ventilation going, use some mesh etc. you need to keep a balance.


----------

